

John Clements: Rust Macros Talk - bjz_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KgXy7jnwhY

======
bjz_
This is a lightning presentation (11:36) on hygienic macros in the Rust
programming language. It also provides a nice, succinct overview of what the
language is about at the beginning, so it's worth a watch if you have no idea
what Rust is and are curious.

[http://rust-lang.org/](http://rust-lang.org/)

